# Theory on Lake Erie Largemouth Growth and Why



## bigbass201

Have a little theory on why the Largemouth don't reach their maxium size on Lake Erie. It's just a theory, but based off studies done on Lake Erie Walleye.

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/fis...-bass-don-t-get-huge-on-lake-erie-t13813.html


----------



## DHower08

Instead of linking everyone to other forums you should really just post stuff on here and get some conversations going


----------



## bigbass201

DHower08 said:


> Instead of linking everyone to other forums you should really just post stuff on here and get some conversations going


 No problem.


Tight lines


----------



## rickerd

Bigbass has plenty of friends here who follow his posts. 

It's easier for him to post in one place and give others an invite. He who has the knowledge, has the right to pass it out any way they choose.

Rickerd


----------



## Bucket Mouth

DHower08 said:


> Instead of linking everyone to other forums you should really just post stuff on here and get some conversations going


....Or, you can author some conversations here yourself and try to wake up this dead NWO forum. At least he's making an effort to aggregate some active people to discuss fishing.


----------



## DHower08

Bucket Mouth said:


> ....Or, you can author some conversations here yourself and try to wake up this dead NWO forum. At least he's making an effort to aggregate some active people to discuss fishing.


Your missing my point. But me starting conversation clearly hit a nerve with you for whatever reason


----------



## DHower08

rickerd said:


> Bigbass has plenty of friends here who follow his posts.
> 
> It's easier for him to post in one place and give others an invite. He who has the knowledge, has the right to pass it out any way they choose.
> 
> Rickerd


Never once said he doesnt have knowledge to share. Most of us do. Most of us also have things to contribute but most people are not going to join other sites to engage in one topic when it could just be shared here. Copy and paste goes a long way. Could easily being it here instead of trying to send people somewhere else


----------



## bigbass201

I’m good fellas. Don’t get in a quarrel over something petty. Point was made and well received. All is good


----------



## Tim67

Agree that there should be more Big Largemouth; but my P.B.came in East Harbor 24 inch 8.3lb. Have caught 2 others over 7; so there are 'big' (by our standards) Largemouth to be caught in Lake erie and not just in harbors and channels. River mouths, entrances to launches and Rip rap shorelines even weed beds in open water have all produced. Just my personal experience and .02 cents worth.


----------



## snagless-1

The zebra mussels cleaned the water and light and heat reached the bottom to produce weeds.Weeds are structure for bait fish and a hide out for fingerlings.Every year the large mouth bass are spreading out.I think in a few years you will see a 10plus pound large mouth bass come out of Lake Erie.There is a ton of food in the lake it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Tim67

snagless-1 said:


> The zebra mussels cleaned the water and light and heat reached the bottom to produce weeds.Weeds are structure for bait fish and a hide out for fingerlings.Every year the large mouth bass are spreading out.I think in a few years you will see a 10plus pound large mouth bass come out of Lake Erie.There is a ton of food in the lake it's just a matter of time.


Snagless. I agree, Largemouth are not just in Harbors, Channels and traditional haunts. They are moving into main lake areas Andi believe with the vast amount of prey( Gibbs, crawfish, spinners..) that size will keep increasing. Even on recent FLW tourney, last day was confined to Sandusky Bay and quality fish were still caught.


----------



## Muddy

Largemouth have a short growing season on Erie. Smallmouth prefer cooler water than largemouth and feed more actively at cooler water temps than a largemouth will.


----------



## eriedude

Lake Erie largemouth are northern strain largemouth
They don't get as big as their southern cousins. 7 lbers are very rare anywhere north of the turnpike.


----------



## kevinw

eriedude said:


> Lake Erie largemouth are northern strain largemouth
> They don't get as big as their southern cousins. 7 lbers are very rare anywhere north of the turnpike.


Didn't it take a while for the state record Largie to be confirmed because it went to a couple different labs to test and make sure somebody didn't dump one from Florida into the pond or something?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

kevinw said:


> Didn't it take a while for the state record Largie to be confirmed because it went to a couple different labs to test and make sure somebody didn't dump one from Florida into the pond or something?


Yes the op of this thread also posted another link about the state record. It was a northern strain. But that's one rare fish.

I think the cooler waters play a roll. But like said with the amount of food available, all the spots to roam,with a little luck who knows.....


----------



## snagless-1

Sandusky Bay shallow,big,warm, tons of bait fish give it time.


----------



## loomis82

Opps


----------



## Bucket Mouth

loomis82 said:


> Anywhere north of the turnpike??? The turnpike runs north and south lol.


Ehhh, I think your compass is busted.


----------



## loomis82

Lmao man I'm dumb lmao


----------



## Bassthumb

This is a good topic, I as well think there is some underlying reason there are not trophy largemouth in abundence on Erie. More should be caught than are. Plentiful backwaters and limitless forage, I honestly dont know why a 10 lber isnt caught every year. There is def something to this.


----------



## fishhogg

What are you guys calling a big Largemouth? I have always considered anything over 5lbs a real trophy for this far north. Anything bigger would be considered really rare. I have seen pictures of fish over 7lbs that have come out of the Harbors and Sandusky Bay. But they are few and far between.


----------



## Bassthumb

fishhogg said:


> What are you guys calling a big Largemouth? I have always considered anything over 5lbs a real trophy for this far north. Anything bigger would be considered really rare. I have seen pictures of fish over 7lbs that have come out of the Harbors and Sandusky Bay. But they are few and far between.


Here is an 8lbs 3oz caught inland Michigan last year, I think there are more than we think out there. My opinion is either something unknown about Erie doesnt let giants grow or they are all under thick veggies in the vast backwaters. I have never caught a largie trolling out in the lake.


----------



## fishhogg

Wow, that is a true trophy that you have there. I wonder how old that one is. Great Job.


----------



## Bassthumb

fishhogg said:


> Wow, that is a true trophy that you have there. I wonder how old that one is. Great Job.


Not mine, friend of a friend of a friends kids friend, etc. You get the drift


----------



## rickerd

I think if you have the right habitat, keep throwing them back, and they have food source they will get to 8 pounds and more. I have a friend who is allowed to fish a private quarry lake that he has shown me multiple 8 pound fish photos. He fishes it 40 days a year since he is retired. He said he has lost fish near 10 pounds and he should know as he caught an 11 and 12 pounder in florida 20 years ago. They are on his wall. Lake Erie has to have some. Didn't the State record smallie go 9 pounds 8 oz. from LE?

Rickerd


----------



## Bassthumb

Yes I think Van Damm's brother holds that record. But SMB and LMB have totally different habitats in Erie. Exactly to your point you see multiple bigguns from AEP and other quarrys and inland lakes but you very rarely if ever see a 7-8lbs from Erie. It dont make sense. You may have a world record smallie in Erie, but not even close on LMB.


----------



## OhioMasterAngler

Big bass bite at night.
Try a ten inch black rubber worm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

